# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ميقات قرن المنازل هل هو السيل الكبير أم عند مسجد وادي محرم ؟

## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

لميقات قرن المنازل مسجدان هما مسجد السيل الكبير ومسجد وادي محرم يقع كل واحد منهما على خط أسفلتي رئيسي ويقع المسجدان في طرفي وادي قرن المنازل الممتد من جنوب منطقة الهدا في الجنوب الغربي إلى بلدة السيل في الشمال الشرقي بطول 450 كم

ويقع مسجد السيل الكبير إلى الشمال الشرقي من مكة المكرمة وشمال مدينة الطائف تماماً
ويبعد عن المسجد الحرام 80 كم وعن مدينة الطائف 40 كم 
وموقع مسجد ميقات قرن المنازل (السيل الكبير)
N 21 37 51
E 40 25 25 
وعلى إرتفاع 1200 متر فوق مستوى سطح البحر

بينما مسجد وادي محرم يقع جنوب شرقي مكة المكرمة وإلى الشمال الغربي من مدينة الطائف 
حيث يبعد عن المسجد الحرام عبر الطريق الجبلي الذي يمر بالهدا مسافة 76 كم ويبعد عن الطائف مسافة 10 كم 
ويبعد عن مسجد السيل الكبير حوالي 33 كم
وموقع مسجد ميقات قرن المنازل (وادي محرم)
N 21 20 43
E 40 19 39
وعلى إرتفاع 2000 متر فوق متسوى سطح البحر


صورة مسجد السيل الكبير 

******************************  *
صورة مسجد وادي محرم 

***************************
السؤال :
ميقات قرن المنازل هل هو السيل الكبير أم عند مسجد وادي محرم ؟
الذي أظنه أن الميقات الأصلى هو السيل الكبير وأن مسجد وادى محرم وضع بمحاذاة السيل الكبير للمتجه من الطائف إلى مكة.
ولا أناقش مسألة المحاذاة وحكمها بل سؤالى عن الميقات الأصلى منهما؟
وهل كان هناك ميقات قديم قبل السيل ووضع السيل في محاذاته كما وضع وادى محرم في محاذاة السيل؟
أم أن السيل الكبير هو نفسه قرن المنازل الذي جاء في الحديث عن المواقيت؟

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

وهو ميقات أهل نجد ومن كان على طريقهم من أهل المشرق ونحوهم، ويسمى أيضا قرن الثعالب، وهو عبارة عن جبل صغير ممتد شمالا وجنوبا من جانبي الوادي الذي يجري معه ماء يُقال له: السيل الكبير، وهذا من أقرب المواقيت إلى مكة، بينه وبين مكة مرحلتان؛ أي مسيرة يومين. 
ولمّا فُتح الطريق الذي ينفذ من الطائف إلى مكة الذي يُسمى (بالهدا) (أو بالكرا)، و لا يمر بوادي السيل؛ اجتهد العلماء وحددوا فيه ميقاتا يحرم منه من أراد الحج أو العمرة، وكان يريد القدوم من ذلك الطريق. 
وهذا الطريق -وهو طريق الهدا- يمر بوادٍ يُقال له (وادي محرم)، ووادي محرم يحاذي أعلى مكان من وادي السيل؛ ولذلك جعلوا وادي محرم ميقاتا لمن قدم من ذلك الطريق وأراد الحج أو العمرة. 
والعلماء نصّوا على أن من دخل مكة من غير هذه المواقيت، لزمه أن يحرم إذا حاذى أقربها، فإذا لم يحاذِ بعضا، ولم يدرِ بالمحاذاة، لزمه أن يحرم إذا بقي بينه وبين مكة مرحلتان. 
وهذا الميقات يحرم منه أهل الطائف وأهل البلاد الجنوبية الذين ينزلون من ذلك الطريق. 



فتوى العلامة ابن جبرين رحمه الله من موقعه

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

جزاكم الله خيراً أبا محمد
ما فهمته من الفتوى أن ميقات وادى محرم هو موضع محاذي للسيل الكبير
تبقى أمر آخر
ميقات قرن المنازل الذي نص عليه الحديث هل هو موضع السيل الكبير تحديداً أم السيل محاذ له أيضاً؟
أى هل الميقات هو الجبل وأقيم المسجد محاذ له في الوادي أم كان الناس منذ القدم يحرمون من مكان المسجد وساحته؟

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

هذا كتاب مفيد دلني عليه بعض الأخوة فيه تفصيل المسألة
حمله فهو صغير وراجع ص 27-28
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2240
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## خزانة الأدب

الجواب معروف مشهور وهو أن الميقات الأصلى هو السيل الكبير وأن مسجد وادى محرم وضع بمحاذاة السيل الكبير للمتجه من الطائف إلى مكة.

----------

